# We talked about Glidden paint, how about Lucite?



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Lucite is a brand that used to very good paint many years ago, how many of you guy's use this brand and how do you feel about it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Never heard of that paint. Ia it a national co.?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

They still around ?

Very good ?

I remember them as one of the first interior VINYL latexes. One of the ones that gave latex a very bad name.

I think I used some in about '67 to paint the Yearbook Room at school before we took over the Yearbook Board. It did not cover very well.

Perhaps they modified it since that auspicious beginning.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: I guess they were bought out in 83, but yes I have seen them, just not used any since the late sixties.I guess they were in Walmart for sometime, but they parted ways.If you are as old as you and I you remember they used to be very big.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah: I guess they were bought out in 83, but yes I have seen them, just not used any since the late sixties.I guess they were in Walmart for sometime, but they parted ways.If you are as old as you and I you remember they used to be very big.



VERY big !!!

Wasn't it sold in Sears ?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> VERY big !!!
> 
> Wasn't it sold in Sears ?


Seems like I remember them being in there.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

Lucite is still around, the local hardware store here sells it. I believe it is Pittsburgh lowest quality paint. The stuff is trash. Doesn't cover for anything. I had to use it once last year on an exterior. It took three coats over hardie to cover completely


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never used it, nor heard of it.. sorry man


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> VERY big !!!
> 
> Wasn't it sold in Sears ?





johnpaint said:


> Seems like I remember them being in there.


So did you guys buy your paint from Sears?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

walmarts paint used to be a sw product. Still can see sw on some of the spray cans


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So did you guys buy your paint from Sears?



Sumthin the matter with that ? :whistling2:


We were just asking "wasn't it sold in Sears", similar to, "Isn't Valspar sold at Lowe's?" 
The real issue is USING the product itself. AND maybe in 1967 at age 18, if I was uninformed enough to buy Lucite, I may have been uninformed enough to have bought it at Sears. Back then, Sears was still a good place for many things, I still have many Craftsman tools bought in that era.


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucite interior and exterior architectural paint was originally a DuPont product. I remember it was heavily advertised as a DIY product in the '60s and '70s. The advertising slant was by using such an easy to apply and cleanup paint, there would be ample time left for the homeowner to enjoy his weekend. The product had its own jingle "Lucite turns you loose".

Another instance in the long history of the selling out and ruination of the painting profession by paint manufaturers.


----------

